# Wireless Drucker mit Linux verbinden



## thysol (5. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich versuche einen Epson Stylus PX710w Drucker mit Ubuntu 11.04 drahtlos zu verbinden. Ich habe den Drucker schon mit dem USB Kabel verbunden und Ubuntu hat den Drucker automatisch erkannt und installiert. Allerdings funktioniert der Drucker jetzt nur wenn er mit dem USB Kabel an dem Rechner haengt, nicht ueber mein WLAN Netzwerk. Mit Windows 7 habe ich damit keine Probleme. Da funzt der Drucker sowohl an USB als auch an WLAN. Wie kriege ich den Drucker dazu das er bei Ubuntu 11.04 auch ueber das WLAN Netzwerk druckt?

mfg,
thysol


----------



## rabe08 (5. August 2011)

In dem Du diesen Treiber installierst: Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P) for Linux | AVASYS CORPORATION


----------



## thysol (5. August 2011)

Ich habe den Treiber mit .deb am Ende heruntergeladen und mit Ubuntu Software Center installiert. Nach einem Reboot wird der Drucker aber nicht angezeigt wenn ich was drucken will. Habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Bauer87 (9. August 2011)

USB-Drucker richtet dir Ubuntu ja selbständig ein, Netzwerkdrucker musst du aber manuell hinzufügen. Wie man das macht, steht oft genug auf ausreichend vielen Seiten.


----------

